# XM Radio on DirecTV



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if DirecTV plans to replace the XM channels which were removed as a part of the new Sirius XM lineup? I'm thinking of High Standards (replaced on XM radio by Siriusly Sinatra but not on TV) and VOX (replaced on XM radio by Metropolitan Opera). There are many others but those are two that I like.


----------

